# Rocky Moutain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2014



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rocky Moutain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2014 is coming up in Denver on October 10th through 12th. HERE is a link to the web site. Anyone planning to go? What are the MUST SEE companies and products for this year?

I hope to make it. My own _must see_ list starts out with...
Golden Ears - speakers
Rockport - speakers
Vivid - speakers

None is on the exhibitor's list yet, but hopefully that list is still growing.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like Tesseract and I have been approved by VerticalScope to attend and report on RMAF this year. We both hail from Lincoln NE and will drive to Denver together. We are both very excited to be going and representing HomeTheaterShack.com.

A big THANK YOU to VerticalScope for their support.

Our plan is to drive to western Nebraska Thursday evening, grab a cheap room, and finish the drive Friday morning in time to check in and be at the show when it opens at noon on Friday the 10th.

Any other Shacksters thinking about going? It will be great to meet any of you who make it to the show. If you live within a few hours of Denver and are NOT planning to attend, you need to seriously re-examine your priorities!

If you are, PM Tesseract or myself and we will arrange a way to get together for breakfast &/or dinner &/or lunch &/or whatever so we can have some time to compare notes and get to know you.

Be making those plans!

Wayne
AudiocRaver


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I had such a blast at the 2013 RMAF that I put in vacation for 2014 RMAF as soon as I got back home, a year ahead of time! 

Looking forward to meeting old friends and making new ones, laying ears on some great gear and covering the show with my articulate and eminently wise audio buddy, AudiocRaver.

HTS members, come on down and join us in supporting the 2014 Rocky Mountain Audio Fest! For those of you who cannot make it this year, Wayne and I will pull back the curtain and give you a glimpse of the fun.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm glad you guys are going. I was there last year at last minute notice, replacing somebody else who had a last-minute conflict. I have not heard whether I am going this year (would love to), but if I am I will let you guys know.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't think I am going to make it this year.

I just heard about Legacy Audio's latest product that they're dubbing "V" which appears to be largely a dipole speaker with an electronic box correcting in frequency and time domains. Go check that out for sure, and compare to the Whisper if it's there, since I recall Wayne being mighty impressed with the Whisper.

GoldenEar wasn't there last year, but I did see Sandy Gross wandering about. Hopefully they will exhibit this year.

Edit: Looking forward to living vicariously through your reports!

Edit again: I heard that Seaton will be there with a single pair of speakers calibrated with Dirac Live. There's another one to put on the list IMO.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Got em on my list.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there to check out Seaton and JTR subs (or I hope they'll have the subs there)

I was there last year and its really a great event not to miss. Too bad this will be my last year attending since I will be moving back down South and would not be as convenient anymore :R 




AudiocRaver said:


> Rocky Moutain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2014 is coming up in Denver on October 10th through 12th. HERE is a link to the web site. Anyone planning to go? What are the MUST SEE companies and products for this year?
> 
> I hope to make it. My own _must see_ list starts out with...
> Golden Ears - speakers
> ...


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I'll be there to check out Seaton and JTR subs (or I hope they'll have the subs there)
> 
> I was there last year and its really a great event not to miss. Too bad this will be my last year attending since I will be moving back down South and would not be as convenient anymore :R


Both Dennis and Wayne have been to my house (Omaha, NE) and I look forward to seeing them again at RMAF. 

I'm helping out in the JTR/JRiver room. Actually, all the gear except speakers and plasma TV are stuff that I am bringing. JTR Speakers will have its new 215RT (Reference Tower) speakers. There won't be any subs. However, each tower has substantial bass output.

Seaton Sound is bring a pair of Catalyst 12C speakers and also won't have subs. The dual 12" sealed woofers do have output down to 10 Hz with the DSP setting Mark Seaton is using.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

mojave said:


> Both Dennis and Wayne have been to my house (Omaha, NE) and I look forward to seeing them again at RMAF.
> 
> I'm helping out in the JTR/JRiver room. Actually, all the gear except speakers and plasma TV are stuff that I am bringing. JTR Speakers will have its new 215RT (Reference Tower) speakers. There won't be any subs. However, each tower has substantial bass output.
> 
> Seaton Sound is bring a pair of Catalyst 12C speakers and also won't have subs. The dual 12" sealed woofers do have output down to 10 Hz with the DSP setting Mark Seaton is using.


Yea I just read the sad news :foottap:. What a tease. Stinks that I am not in the market for speakers and would love to hear the JTR / Seaton subs , either way I am still going to listen to both and cannot wait. :T So I'll dropped in and say howdy.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> ...I am not in the market for speakers...


And yet are we not all in "scanning for possibilities" mode most of the time?:devil:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Pictures or it didn't happen....


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

We are at the show!

The Official Show Thread is open. This thread will remain open as the general discussion thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Wayne, I didn't realize SVS was debuing the Prime sereis. Did they bring bookshelf models & if so, did you notice if the are rear ported?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

We are working hard, but managing to have a blast while doing so. We will have lots of pics and impressions coming up, soon!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you done with the show or still wandering today?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

One more day.

SVS showed the Prime along side the Ultra. Interesting $1k and $2k per pair tower lineup. I will have a pair of Primes for review in a few weeks.

They had 2 bookshelves set up in the room next door. Did not note the porting, will check it today.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ajinfla said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen....



Alrighty. I have a few :wave:
Last thoughts: Even though this was a great event that I attended for the last two years, this will be my last. I could not get over the fact that I smelled pot on some of the vendors while talking to them.
The smell at some points were really bad in the elevator through the hallways. It was helpful that I took the stairs (just a tip). 
 

*HSU - Dr. HSU room seems to never changed or nothing was different than 2013. 

*

*SVS - Introduction sneek release of their smaller towers which can be had for the price off $999 for a pair that is just black oak cabinet. For Piano finish and if I remember correct it is about $200 or $300 more of an increase*




*Seaton's 12C - Which were amazingly nice. Best of all no LFE sub needed imho :yikes: . To me they are just the nice!! :hsd: (forgot to add) *


*Funk Audio - Brining out the FUNK on the nice 21.0 subwoofer which soon will be available*





*MISC other rooms*


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Alrighty. I have a few :wave:
> Last thoughts: Even though this was a great event that I attended for the last two years, this will be my last. I could not get over the fact that I smelled pot on some of the vendors while talking to them.
> The smell at some points were really bad in the elevator through the hallways. It was helpful that I took the stairs (just a tip).
> 
> ...


Well, if the weed bothered you, there were plenty of free Heinekens to enjoy.  Other peoples' lifestyle choices interest me less than the fantastic audio gear the show was built around. Let's keep this thread about that. 

It looks like you hit many of the hot rooms, Picture Shooter, thanks for the pics.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Alrighty. I have a few :wave


Thank you sir!



Picture_Shooter said:


> Last thoughts: Even though this was a great event that I attended for the last two years, this will be my last. I could not get over the fact that I smelled pot on some of the vendors while talking to them.
> The smell at some points were really bad in the elevator through the hallways. It was helpful that I took the stairs (just a tip).


Sorry to hear that. I might return one year...and I certainly wouldn't let the actions of the few ruin the entire show. YMMV.
Thanks again for the shots Mr Shooter 

cheers,


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, while I would still go despite the pot, that's a little ridiculous showing up to work like that. Sort of like showing up drunk. If I were the employer, I would not be happy . . .

Looking forward to more reporting since I couldn't be there. Thanks for the great pictures so far.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Last year, coming home from the show, I listened to my audio system and decided I was happy, for now.

2014 RMAF changed that. There were so many strong showings, and I am not feeling it here at home like I used to. Time to upgrade, I think. 

:innocent: :spend: :help: :devil:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

It's good to see YOU again D.

I was not up to my game this time so I'll have to catch up with you next time, double time.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

HughACA said:


> It's good to see YOU again D.
> 
> I was not up to my game this time so I'll have to catch up with you next time, double time.


Hugh, I look forward to it. We are not getting any younger.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

You are still a youngster D. 

Next time, if you could, come on the set up day late afternoon so we can get a bite to eat. 

Just FYI, I ended up selling the Seraphim prototype pair since the buyer wanted to be the bvery first owner.
Overall, it was a great show.


tesseract said:


> Hugh, I look forward to it. We are not getting any younger.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

HughACA said:


> You are still a youngster D.
> 
> Next time, if you could, come on the set up day late afternoon so we can get a bite to eat.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely be there next year. Maybe we'll leave the room to Tim and go hit the town, ha!

The Seraphim prototype had a great debut, look for our impressions to be posted soon in the show coverage thread.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

bkeeler10 said:


> Yeah, while I would still go despite the pot, that's a little ridiculous showing up to work like that. Sort of like showing up drunk. If I were the employer, I would not be happy . . .
> 
> Looking forward to more reporting since I couldn't be there. Thanks for the great pictures so far.


It is what it is, and by no means it didn't get 2nd hand smoke issues that effected my strut walking down the hallway doing it better than Travola from Staying Alive  . 

I still had a good time, but I am really looking forward to a visit to Cedia 2015 next year.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Posting for the 2014 RMAF show is winding down. I'll be adding a few miscellaneous posts and my own impressions to the rooms Wayne visited. We made a few acquaintances with manufacturers, so look for equipment reviews from both of us. Another reason why we love to attend these shows!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My posting for RMAF is complete. As Dennis said, reviews are generated at shows like this. The Pendulumic Stance S1 Bluetooth Headphones just reviewed were first heard at RMAF, and I am working with the SVS Prime Towers right now, introduced at RMAF. There are several future reviews in the queue from discussions at RMAF.

And... we are starting to think toward AXPONA in Chicago in April. Make your reservations..... See you there!!!:sn:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I for one enjoyed reading the various reports. Thanks to both of you for putting all the hard work in to get them written up. I look forward to your Axpona report in the spring.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bkeeler10 said:


> I for one enjoyed reading the various reports. Thanks to both of you for putting all the hard work in to get them written up. I look forward to your Axpona report in the spring.


Thank you, Bryan!

And now a few miscellaneous pics. :sn:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow tesseract. Great pics. I'm only slightly envious. Lol!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, willis7469!

Pictures just don't do this beautiful gear justice. I'm thinking of getting a better camera, step the game up a bit. 

But our ears get more candy than our eyes. Wayne and I look forward to bringing all of you enthusiasts our impressions of the latest, greatest gear.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pictures never do justice. We love pics just the same though lol. Someday I hope to browse through there and sample some of that delicious ear candy for myself! Look forward to more great coverage.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A big THANK YOU goes out to Vertical Scope for supporting RMAF and sending Dennis and me to the show.

Thanks, VS!


----------

